# FASTENAL REP



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey whats up guys? I currently work at Fastenal down here in Miami so if any of you guys ever need and fasteners especially stainless steel let me know. I can take care of you on pricing because I know it can get expensive. Also basically anything concerning industrial goods even raw materials I can get for you at real good pricing. Check out our website if you don't know about the company: www.fastenal.com and browse through the different sections. Like I said when it comes to pricing shoot me a PM with any part numbers or questions and I'll help you out. I've saved a few forum members on here some money and headaches and can hopefeully help out some others. Goodluck and Tight Lines!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

oh - I'll be looking , i use lots of s steel hardware, thx..


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

No Problem man just let me know what you need!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Also if you go to there web page you can get some good deals on used pick up trucks.

Fastenal is a First Class Corp..


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Also if you go to there web page you can get some good deals on used pick up trucks.
> 
> Fastenal is a First Class Corp..


Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks Snag for the the hookup - and some extra goodies....


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> thanks Snag for the the hookup - and some extra goodies....


No Problem man!!!

Can't wait to use the push pole holder!!!!!


----------

